# Son attacked by neighbor's dog!!!!!



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

What a weekend!

My 11 year old stepson was attacked by a neighbor's dog on Friday night!!!! (Siberian Husky)

Summary of attack: We went to a graduation party a few houses down from ours and the dog was kept in the laundry room for the most part, but the owner let him out to go in the backyard and potty and didn't keep an eye on him. So the dog found food that was lying around the trash (which was near the cooler full of sodas) My son went to get a soda out and the dog attacked him and bit him in the face! Severing his lip almost completely through about an inch or so.

A trip to the emergency room, a call for a plastic surgeon (the bite was HORRIFIC, deep and jagged) and 15 stitches later, and a call to animal control, he's doing alright...but will probably have a scar for the rest of his life.

I know this isn't relevant to Havanese, however, just a reminder that not all family pets are friendly and always be on guard, even if you think you *know* the dog. This dog doesn't have the best reputation in our neighborhood. He's been know to attack other dogs (didn't know that til yesterday) and kill squirrels and rabbits.

Animal control told us that the saying "once a dog gets a taste for blood, they have a higher chance of attacking a human again" is true.

The dog actually licked my son's blood OFF the deck after the attack (scary).

I'm still really shaken up over the whole ordeal. The owners are very remorseful, and upset. They are really being wonderful to our family and considering putting the dog down. That's really their decision. Since the attack happened on *their* property, animal control can't make them put the dog down because "dogs are instinctively territorial" (is what we were told) But....still.....

Be safe this summer around large dogs that you don't know very well!

Kara


----------



## havanfun (Apr 22, 2007)

What a horrific ordeal!! Wishing your son a speedy recovery and prayers for your family.
havanfun


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kara, that's terrible. How scary for all concerned. Wishing your stepson a speedy recovery.

Susan


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Kara that is AWFUL!!!!

Im so sorry. 

My girlfriend has a Husky who is the best dog. She is almost 11. Well she decided to get her a friend, and got a rescue. I told her NOT to get a rescue. She didn't listen. She said he was great dog yada yada. I did not
think she was home enough to take in a rescue. Well not long ago the dog turned on her and war growling, snarling, showing his teeth. He did not hurt her, but she was so scared. 

I hope your step son gets better soon.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

OH! That's just terrible! I'm sorry to hear that happened to your stepson. I wish him a speedy recovery and I surte hope he won't have nightmares about that! We have a 12 year old son and I know how I'd feel if this would've happened to him! I don't know about the laws in your state and about the whole territorial on his own property thing but, the owner was definately not acting responsibly if he has had problems with the dog in the past. Ewww licking up the blood after!  THAT doesn't sound like this behavior will stop then!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Holy Crap that's a horrible situation. I really hope that your Son recovers and that the situation doesn't scar him emotionally. These sort of incidents really haver a way of changing a person and Our Prayers are with your family. What a terrible thing to have happen on such a celebratory day.

Kindest Regards,

Derek, Dovanna and Radar.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you so much for all your prayers and well wishes! 

The incident was a big buzz-kill and end of the party. I was told that everyone left within 45 minutes after the attack. There were alot of young children there, and people were horrified...grabbed their kids and went home.

The owners of "Cujo" (actually his name is Scooby, but Cujo is more appropriate) have young children too. I think they are really worried about this, as the attack was unprovoked. 

My stepson is bummed because he can't go in the pool, but otherwise is in good spirits.

We just talked to my sister in law, who is an Emergency Room Physician, and she told us that dog bites are the second biggest cause for emergency room visits!!! Wow.

Kara


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*??!?!*

Wow.. Thats awful!! Poor little guy.. hmmmmmm

How could the dog not be out down?? That must be a Calidofrnia state law of some sort. In Canada the dog would be quarantined then put down 100%. That 'dog' sounds out of control!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kara,
Oh my thoughts are with your son. I was bitten by a toy poodle when I was 6 in the face too. You can only see the scar under my eye when I get really tan though so I hope he is able to recover the scar. I also hope this doesn't premanetly scare him of dogs. It is hard when you remember the situation. My friend actually has a small white toy poodle just like the one I was bitten by and to be honest I am uneasy around that dog because of it's high energy and the way it acts.

As to Huskies, my friend back in high school had one that he got as a puppy. The dog was very well socialized and seemed great. I was absolutely shocked to hear at 10 months he had to put it down. They were at a park and the dog ran over and attacked a baby in a stroller. He said he never saw it coming because it was so good around the neighbor's children. He said he honestly thinks the dog didn't know what hte baby was and it was obviously his fault for not having it on a leash.

Just on a side note, I relooked this up just to check on dog bites.



> The Centers for Disease Control studies dog bite incidents, including the types of dogs most likely to bite. The breeds that the CDC considers highest risk include:
> 
> * Pit bulls
> * Rottweilers
> ...


Some of them don't suprise me because of the bad hands they can get into. Also the breed history and what htey were used for is going to give them a different tempermant in certain situations. But the breed that does suprise me are Danes. The ones I am around have always been so good in nature. Big dogs can be very powerful and if not socialzed and trained in the right hands, it can lead to disaster.

Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Amanda. I knew about a few of those breeds being high risk, but not all of them. I was attacked by a dalmation when I was 9, and the dog was ordered to be "put down". It just ran up to me and attacked me (my arm mostly)

I am still, to this day......scared to death of big dogs! All big dogs! Which is the main reason why I own a small dog.

Apparently, the law in Virginia doesn't make the owner put the dog down if it happens on *their* property. If the attack would've happened OFF their property then it would be considered grounds for quaranteen/euthenisation (sp?)

That is such a scary story about the infant being attacked! It just goes to show that dogs aren't always predictable. Scary!!

I won't be walking Gucci anywhere NEAR their house now! Especially after being told this weekend that Cujo/Scooby has attacked 2-3 dogs in my neighborhood, and atleast 2 required several stitches at the vet.

I hope the owners really consider how dangerous this dog is, to our neighborhood families, pets and even the wildlife here.

Kara


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Oops! Sorry, I thought u were in CA. I see how your in VA.

Ryan


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

What a tragic day for everyone involved including the dog .. I am so sorry to hear about this event .. I am sure these people wish they could turn back the clock and if he had to do it over he would not have left the dog unsupervised while he went potty ...
I remeber when I had my shorthair Griffin the trainer he said Know your dog !!.. At that time Griffin was a pup and it was a learning curve for both of us . But believe me I did pay attention to this advice and I payed attention to his behaviour and got to know him and how he would handle certain situations . . He was sweet and a wonderful animal and even though he was a big dog and children instinctively would grab his docked tail he never once turned on them . AS he got older I had to tell children not to touch it as he was sensitive . He never would bite or be aggressive he would just accidentally gently step on their feet .. 
I am happy to hear that your son will be alright but still it is something he will never forget .. It is a bummer about not being able to go in the pool but best to stay out - you want it to heal well . How fortunate you had access to a plastic surgeon . I am sure the wound will heal well and the scar will be minimal ..
My husband was bitten by a rabid dog and he is still wary of dogs and dog bites .. He does not have the trust that I have ..
So sorry you have to spend Fathers day with these un pleasant memories but you have the right attitude and dwelling in negativity and the past is not healthy for anyone .. especially your stepson .. 
Imagine how hard it is for your neighbors .. 
Take care ..


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

How terrible!!!

While you are working on the physical healing of your stepson....make sure he and your family heal mentally as well, this is a huge traumatic experience!!

My thoughts are with you


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*Kara*

So sorry to hear about your (step) son. What a terrible thing to have happen. We will pray for you and your family and a speedy recovery for your son.

All the best..........Janet


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So sorry for this unfortunate event. Hope things have settled down some now and getting back to normal. Same thing happened to a friend of mine, but with much less severity. They were at a party and the kids were playing and the overactive dog jumped in and bit her son on the arm.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Kara,

What a terrible experience for your stepson! I hope he recovers completely (mental and physical) and that the neighbors do the right thing. With multiple attacks on neighborhood dogs, I'm surprised animal control did not take that into account. 

We'll put your stepson in our prayers.

Wanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you! You are all so very kind.

I DO feel for the owners of the dog. The mother came over here Saturday morning to check on my son and was crying hysterically apologizing, of course offering to pay any medical costs, and even offered to go buy him a video game or toy or anything he wanted (he declined the offer) And the father came over a few hours later to check.

Rumor has it, they *knew* the dog was sketchy around a crowd of people and the mother was LIVID to find out the dog was let out by her husband. 

I know its painful to be on the other side of the equation.

If that wasn't enough for the weekend drama.....my oldest daughter graduated yesterday (Yay!, but bittersweet! lol) and we discovered that our weekly maid has cleaned out our liquor cabinet!! LOL Drama. and she refilled the liquor bottles with WATER. I *know* it wasn't my kids, because I can't even get them to sip the grand marnier when they have a sore throat (the stuff is great for sore throats, and we marked the bottle because we suspected her first anyways) and she drank a whole $80 bottle and another expensive bottle of Cointreau! (We don't drink much here, but are getting ready for our own graduation party in a few weeks and to our surprise found out she was chuggin' our booze every Tuesday morning!) sheesh!

Calgon! Take me away!!!! lol

Kara


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

My brother was bitten by the neighbor's dog when he was about two. It was a nice dog, but my brother was trying to feed it, and the dog mistook this for trying to take his food and bit him in the face. The dog was a Saint Bernard. He has visible scars to this day. It didn't help that he was too young to understand about leaving the stitches alone. 
So sorry about your son. Sounds like there's not much you could have done to prevent this one. Best wishes for quick healing. 
We as dog owners need to be careful to teach our dogs not to be overprotective of their food. I bet a lot of people get bitten by small dogs too, but since the damage isn't as great those aren't reported as much, and don't make the news.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kara sounds like you need more than Calgon, more like a whole day at the spa..
Hope your son is doing better and has a fast recovery.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your stepson's attack.That is just awful!He was lucky there were other people around that could help get this dog back away from him.My brother was bit as a young boy in the eye/cheek area from a hunting-type dog.He had stitches etc.It does change you forever...to this day,he is a little leary of big hunting-type dogs.And I dis-like all hunting dogs-period.All dogs can turn on you.....this is just an unfortunate reminder.I hope he is well soon...sounds like his spirits are good!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

WOW Kara! I am soooo sorry that happened. Was Gucci around?
I grew up with all huskies in our house. SIberian & Samoyed. We never had issues like that luckily. I hope he recovers fast.
I hope you fire your maid! I have thought of getting someone to clean but after hearing your story, forget it!! I bet its hard to trust anyone after going thru something like that.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Kara- What a weekend! I'm so sorry to hear about your son's ordeal. Its good that he was seen by a plastic surgeon. I just hate to hear about dog bites, especially when children are attacked. Its so odd that animal control sees an unprovoked animal attack on a human on its own property as "instinctively territorial". I guess that means anyone who visits or lives in that home is fair game. I don't like the history of this dog attacking other animals. I'm sure the owners feel terrible, but its scary to think that this can happen again.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh Kara,

How scarey and frightening for all of you! I sure hope your son has a quick recovery and my best to him. You know he will probably be afraid of big dogs now for the rest of his life. My son at the age of one years old had my sisters dog lick him in the face when we went for a visit. My sister thought it was so funny, but I quickly picked my son up as he cried so hard. He is now 19 and is still afraid of big dogs and this was only a lot of licks in the face! Kohana sure has made him realize how nice little dogs can be. 

Shame on the family with the dog for not realizing this is a vicious dog and have him put down! I sure do feel for you and your family! Good thing you have Gucci and he can relate to her and know he can trust her. 

Libby


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so sorry that happened to you. What a scary story!! Hope your stepson is ok and does not become afraid of dogs!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Kara,
I'm so sorry to hear about the attack on your stepson. I too was bitten when I was that age and never forgot about it. Recently I was bitten by a choco lab while I was sitting on the tail gate of it's owners pick up, with it's owner. 
The owner managed the gun club where I shoot every week and the dog was always there. For some reason that afternoon, the dog decided to attack me, in front of his owner, not just once, but repeatedly lunging at my face and neck. Thank goodness for wrap-around shooting glasses.
I just feel compelled to say, if you have any question at all in your mind concerning the cosmetic surgery, get a second opinion. It's something I didn't pursue because it was a "friend" and I've had nagging regrets ever since.
Do you know what steps are taken after your animal control is notified? In my state, when the home owners insurance company gets wind of a dog attack it's only a matter of time before they make it financially prohibitive to keep the aggressive dog. I have a co-worker whose Jack Russel bit a Mail delivery person and they had to either get rid of the dog or be dropped by their insurance company.

I know because of these experiences I've had, I am overly concerned with Coopers slightest aggressive behaviors. I'm very grateful for the fantastic and patient trainer I've found, it's made a huge difference and the neighbor kids are actually telling me how much Cooper has changed! :whoo:

Take good care of your son, take good care of yourself, and good luck finding a replacement for your maid!

If you're interested, I have an article I could email you concerning possible causes of aggression in dogs. [email protected]

Beverly


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kara,

What a horrific, scarry thing to go through. I am so sorry about your son's injury and the terrible scare you had to go through. I hope he heals soon and has no long term effects from this. I've always been a large dog person (have no fear of dogs, even mean ones lol) and I am always watching the way my Poodles play and interact with people, dogs and my cats. I make sure and reward their good behavior and immediately stop the bad one. I love my dogs too much to ever risk loosing them. 

Sending out healing wibes over the net,


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow, Kara what a week-end you've had! I'm sure your emotions have been like a roller coaster! So glad to hear that your son is recovering and that the dog didn't go for his juglar or one of his eyes or something. Also glad to hear that the owners are remorseful and wanting to do all they can to make a terrible situation atleast somewhat bearable. I have heard of incidents like this where the owners didn't seem to care and were not even willing to consider putting the animal down. When my children were young my mom gave them a little peek-a-poo named Crickett....we had her for about 8 yrs. One day she was sitting in our drive way while my son got the newspaper. A BIG dog(a mastiff mix) walked by so Crickett did what she did best....BARK! That big dog ran over and with one bite on her neck killed her instantly and then went on down the street with her hanging out of his mouth. My son, Ryan came running inside yelling that a big dog had Crickett in his mouth....we thought he was kidding around cause he was known for that. He saw it all happen....scary part is the dog could have just as easily attacked him. Especially if he had tried to "help" Crickett. Our neighbors had to help subdue the dog so we could get our dog's body. The end of that story was we had NO recourse and the owners elected NOT to put the dog down. We found out on the way to our house he attacked a poodle and killed a cat. I think several years later someone ran over the dog(probably on purpose!) Anyway....all my best to you and your entire family!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Kara...OMG....I'm so sorry...*

that's a horrible story but what a great warning. We were just at a family get together of a cousin's who is a husky breeder. The kids were petting all the dogs in kennels and even got to pet puppies.

Scary.

Trish


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I know this isn't relevant to Havanese,


It IS relevent because it happened to YOU & we all care about what happens to you & the people on this forum.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Shannon, so true!

Kara, I was mortified when I first saw this topic and your son has been on my mind off and on since I saw it. I wish him a full and speedy recovery - both physically and emotionally.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Another thing I thought about since we are talking about this sad situation. With our havanese and small dogs. Sight hounds can be a danger. I have a friend who has Borzoi and her dogs watch Belle & Dora with such intent when they are at the training club. Belle is a very bouncy little dog and they just look her down. The owner is absolutely excellent with them and always has them on leash and watches their every move but just make sure that is something you think about if you are ever near one.

Amanda


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Kara, what a horrible thing to happen. I'm glad to hear the owners are taking responsiblity for the dogs actions. Some people would blame the child. I sure hope your stepson heals quickly so he can get back into the pool. :grouphug:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

OMGoodness, I am so sorry to hear this Kara. Your poor stepson  I wish your stepson a speedy recovery, and I sincerely hope this will not leave any emotional scars  I believe the first attack is going too far, and they should have hired a behaviourist asap!! Keep your lovely Gucci far away from that unstable dog. I also feel for the owners, but the reality is, is that we are the ones solely responsible for our dogs. As Debbie said, the good thing is that the owners are offering to help and are taking responsibility for it. Which is so much more than what many dog owners do nowadays.


----------



## Dulce (Nov 21, 2006)

Kara, hope your son is doing ok. Kids are resilient..in my case i was bitten a few times by different dogs, never as severely but i should have learned my lesson not to touch strange dogs  One german shephard bit me twice, she was evil, i went to touch a kitty that was next to her, bit me on the hand, drew blood - guess she wanted me to know that was 'her' kitty.

I feel for the owners too, i have owned rotties and you do have to know your dog - I doubt this is the first time the dog has shown aggression to people - why did they keep it in the laundry room during the party?... food aggression is usually with anyone the dog doesnt consider his "boss" - one of my rotties had food aggression starting at 8 weeks when i got her (from a reputable breeder - she was a show prospect) we had a few come to jesus talks with her, she learned to step away from her bowl when anyone got close by ...we worked with her from the time she arrived, socialized her/trained her etc - was the most obedient rottie i had, was great with my two babies, but i think she might have been different with other owners.... my other rottie (selena)was different, sweet, happy go lucky , not watching the squirrels/cats birds -could care less - some people that own dogs that have these drives -food/protection etc dont spend the time working with them - then wonder why did this happen - its unfortunate. Working dogs -huskies included- are not for everyone - they can take a lot of work.

Take care, and dont be fearful of big dogs. There are so many good ones - i miss my Selena (13 year old rottie RIP)...she was great with all critters -bird/cat/babies/dogs -new havanese puppy - i wish she was still here.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:welcome: to the forum Dulce.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I too agree that it is nice that the owners of the dog at least feel remorse. When my son was bit by a large shepard many years ago, I had to hunt down the owners (as the dog was loose, kids didnt want to give me any info, stepfather said - its not my dog - Mom finally fessed up that it was her dog) to just find out if it got its rabies shots. I come to find out that the dog had previously attacked other dogs & one boy. 
The owners NEVER checked on how my son was, but the daughter showed up on our doorstep & said "you are not going to sue us are you" I finally got the bd of health involved due to the frequency of his attacks and they wanted to have the family put the dog down, or find placement for it.
I did not want the dog put down as it was VERY obvious to me that the dog had been abused by its owners, so they found a farm for it to live its live out on. 
:frusty: -Then for a year & 1/2 my son had to tolerate the daughter trashing him in school stating that he was to blame for them losing their dog!!!!
Had a little remorse been shown, maybe things would have been different.

Hope your stepson is healing well.
Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome, Dulce. I was thinking the same thing. It was because of the food and not because of the boy. The dog felt threatened because he was near the food. Not that it makes it right. This is a behavior that should have been corrected by the owners. It always goes back to the owner.

This past week, a guy on Long Island was walking his pit bull and they got attacked by 3 Rotties. The guy had them off leash and running around. He said it wasn't his fault. The man they attacked almost had his ear and lip taken off, and the poor pit bull didn't know what hit her. The dogs have been impounded until they decide what to do.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Those are some frightening stories! I'm a little surprised at how common these types of attacks are.

Beverly, I sent you an email. I'd love to read the article.

My neighborhood is in an UPROAR over this. Can you imagine? Having a party with all your family, friends and neighbors and your dog attacks a kid getting a soda out of a cooler? I'm sure they are embarrased and upset about it..but I just hope they do the right thing.

I'm hearing more and MORE stories about this dog and that he's bitten or TRIED to bite several people (including adults he knows well) and that he also killed AND ATE a cat and 3 kittens (that used to live with him)

The more people I talk to feel like this dog does NOT belong in a neighborhood with children and other pets. Even if they do not want to put the dog down, they CAN find a home for it in the country/mountains/woods where there aren't so many people around. Especially since they know the dog is so aggresive.

The cooler was about 5 feet from the trash can and you are right, that is just no excuse.

I have a feeling they won't do anything about the dog. They haven't done anyting thus far about his previous attacks, so unless we sue them (my hubby doesn't want to) I'll probably have to live in fear of this dog.

Heck, I don't even want to take Gucci for walks anymore! This dog always gets out of the invisible fence!! :frusty: 

Thanks for your well wishes and prayers!

Kara


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I had no idea there were so many dog attacks/bites. I frequent a couple of dog parks (daily actually) one small one near my house and a huge government property called Fort Funston, both off leash. There are all sorts of dogs there from Great Danes, Shepherds, Pits, Poodles, Huskys, Malamutes, Goldies, Labs all the way down to a tiny Maltese.... and everything is always so civil the dogs and the owners all get along. Every dog is friendly and the ones that are not wear muzzles. I wonder if these parks are only visited by responsible owners...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kara, you need to call your Board of Health. It is my understanding (unless it is just NJ - but I doubt it) that all physicians must report to the Bd of Health any dog bites that they treat. Call them, they may have records of the other incidents & they will force the owners to do something. That is what I did with my son years ago, as his injury was not real bad, but I was afraid for all the kids in the neighborhood!! I highly recommend you call them, the neighbor will not know you called, they can say the Dr. notified them.
Let us know how this pans out.
laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurie,

Would Animal Control have this information?

I know the ER called Animal Control to come interview us, and they were planning on visiting the dog. I don't know if they have yet...

Would that type of information from the board of Health be available to Animal Control? Do they register attacks by dog's names or owners? (I probably should've asked Animal Control these questions, but of course I was completely flustered, and shocked!)

I've heard several stories about this dog being aggresive towards others in the neighborhood. I wouldn't be surprised if one of neighbor's runs the dog over. So many parents here (especially on my street) are up in arms over the incident.

I probably should do a follow up with Animal Control as well. I suppose if the dog wasnt' up on his shots, they would notify us? Gosh....one would HOPE!

hugs,
Kara


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Okay, I have to admit that the maid drinking the liquor on the sly was pretty funny. I kow, it wasn't my $$$ but still.... 
I hope all is well with your stepson. If these folks to do get to keep their dog I would hope that they never, ever have another party or invite anyone to their home!
I am always leary of taking my girls for a walk even though we've never encountered a problem. It's a shame because they LOVE their walks. Since I walk them by myself and there are two of them, I use a coupler and I'm always wondering how quickly I can grab that coupler and scoop up them both up. I hope I never have to find out. 

Susan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Susan....lol, Yes. It was probably the ONLY time I smiled all weekend. I did find it somewhat comical..

Of course, my husband went to go pour a drink when we got home from the ER "just to calm his nerves"......I wish I would've seen his face when he poured the water out! lmao.

My husband called her husband (they are friends) and told him what happened. We haven't heard back from either one of them. I'm curious to see if she shows up tomorrow. Who knows? ALL I know is, it has been really nice to have someone to come in once a week and dust, mop, vacuum and do the bathtubs, etc. I still do alot of housework and laundry, but she lessens my burden.

The whole world has gone mad!! lol

I hope you never encounter a problem with your girls. I know there was a thread awhile back about carrying pepper spray incase we run into dangerous dogs, but it all happened SO QUICK, I doubt the pepper spray could've stopped *this* particular attack.

But I will always be far more attentive when in public around other people's pets. Sadly, Not all dog owners are responsible trainers.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kara, I would call Animal control today to be sure that the dog is up to date with shots. Ask them "who responds in cases like these" Someone needs to address this. Your stepson is 11 - imagine if it were a 2 year old toddler. Would they have even survived? I am the first to feel that usually a dogs behavior is the fault of the owners but regardless, this dog needs to be removed from the neighborhood. Why should you have to worry every time you walk Gucci, or every time one of the kids goes out to play!!!!
Please keep us up to date. Your main goal should be to keep your family safe!
Laurie


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kara,

Was the Husky fixed or intact?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Good question, Julia!

Animal Control DID ask us that at the hospital, and I forgot to ask the owners  :frusty: 

I'll let you know what I find out.

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I was sure I had replied to your post about your son, but I'm sorry to say that I didn't.

I haven't read the whole thread yet, but I sure hope he's doing much better now. Wow! What a scare. 

As to the 'maid stories', I haven't got there yet. I'm trying to catch up! lol


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Vicki, omg, I'm horrified by the story you told of your Pekingese!!! The poor thing, though dying instantly is a good thing. Your poor son though! What a sight!! How long ago was this? Is your son upset over it still ?

What on Earth was a Bull Mastiff walking out alone for???!







:jaw:

Kara, just done reading and it's scary to see that this Husky has a bad history. How's your stepson feeling these days? Is he able to swim yet? 

Oh my..... what a bad, bad housekeeper you have there. LOL I wonder if she forgot to dust some corners when she was sipping the ol' brandy!









This discussion has me worried about Ricky's lunges for his toys sometimes. I am always nervous when my 5 yr. old nephew is around. Have to do something about that pronto!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, My son will be 29 in Aug. and just found out that he is about to be a Dad for the first time about the end of Feb.!! They've been married for 2 yrs. & are so excited....so are we! This will be #6 for us as a Poppa & MiMi!! He was actually only 6 yrs. old when it happened and YES it greatly affected him for awhile! He is ok now but he had "issues" for abit!


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

*any update on what happened to the dog?*

:jaw: WOW! Im soo sorry about what happened to your stepson. Has anything been done about the dog yet? I sure hope so,something needs to be done. Most times it usually takes a hitting in the ol pocket book to get some action. Im not saying sue them but like a previous thread mentioned about home owners insurance, that is a great idea. Make them financially responsible for his medical bills or at least pain and suffering. You dont have to sue them to do that. All they have to do is file a claim on their homeowners insurance. I guarentee you they wont want to pay it out of their own pocket and once the company gets wind of this the owners will have to make some decisions about what to do with the dog. Hopefully it will be one that keeps your neighborhood safe and innocent people and animals safe! It's good that your fellow neighbors are on the same page and want some action. Numbers always speak.That is an exremely bad sign that the dog licked up the blood after the attack then all the later postings about killing and eating other animals?! Geesh! Then an invisable fence?! This is a nightmare waiting to happen. Lots of dogs have no problem at all getting through invisible fencing. If they are determined enough they will get a running start and keep running untill the fence is done shoking them and they are out of the boundry. I hope by now something has been done. I wonder if he has some wolf in him? If so their might be a law in your state like mine where you have to have a 6 foot high fence that the animal is kept in at all times unless on a leash,restrictions even apply then too. Keep up on the humaine society (the squeeky wheel gets the oil), dont feel guilty about it all. You could in reality end up saving a life! Poor kid, I hope he is doing alright. Good luck and best wishes to you all!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations Vicki!!!







On the growing family!  That's great news!!!

Thanks Marj and Brandy,

NO....nothing happened to the dog. My husband and his ex wife didnt' sue, it didn't cost them anything since my stepson has two insurance policies. The dog is still there!!!! I am still afraid to walk Gucci down that part of the street  Especially after meeting the Shihtzu and owners that he almost killed 

From what I understand, the wife wants to get rid of Scooby (cujo) and get a beagle, but the husband isn't having it. I guess we know who wears the pants in that family. 

Richard's lip looks great! The doctor did a fabulous job, the suture is healing up nicely. He seems okay around dogs still, he was an avid dog lover before (especially big dogs) and still tells us that he's planning on getting alot of big dogs when he grows up! lol.....so hopefully, the trauma isnt' too bad.

hugs all,
Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Thought I should be fair to all my kids....our oldest daughter is expecting #3 in Nov....it's a boy! They have 2 girls 10 & 9....this one was a surprise package!! But since it is a boy they are over the moon!! They live in CA right now but are moving back here in Aug.....Yippee!!!







:focus:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kara,

I am so glad to hear that your stepson is healing nicely and still wants to have big dogs, what a brave boy. 

I am curious if you ever found out if the dogs was fixed or not.


----------

